# Rail light and gun concealment holster suggestions.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Apparently, the rail light that I have coming for my P226 is not a quick detach system. I am not too crazy about fucking with it every time I want to carry my service weapon in plain clothing. I have heard that there are several options of Off Duty holsters out there. I am fully capable of finding them on line. What I am looking for is input from anyone who might actually carry their weapon in a concealment holster with the light still attached. Please tell me what you have if you have it and how you feel about it.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

perhaps a briefcase


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah right. May be I'll go and buy a fucking man-purse.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

It's a European shoulder bag.... IT'S A GOD DAM GIFT! :smug:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Blade-tech makes some pretty comfortable/concealable holsters with light attatched. Although a 226 with a TLR is going to be a LARGE package, these should make it less obtrusive. This is their IWB model, but they have paddles and other designs as well. A few companies do it, but Blade-Tech seems to be the best and most popular.
Tactical Light IWB :: IWB holsters :: Blade-Tech Industries









---------- Post added at 15:38 ---------- Previous post was at 15:36 ----------

And that stack of at least 22 HK briefcases has given me a visible erection.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hush said:


> Blade-tech makes some pretty comfortable/concealable holsters with light attatched. Although a 226 with a TLR is going to be a LARGE package, these should make it less obtrusive. This is their IWB model, but they have paddles and other designs as well. A few companies do it, but Blade-Tech seems to be the best and most popular.
> Tactical Light IWB :: IWB holsters :: Blade-Tech Industries
> 
> 
> ...


 TMI:redcarded:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Visible under a microscope maybe :wavespin:


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Hush said:


> And that stack of at least 22 HK briefcases has given me a visible erection.


I guess its a good thing you have a small package to conceal :regular_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

47turksinajar said:


> I guess its a good thing you have a small package to conceal :regular_smile:


Unless his erection comes with a rail light I guess


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Unless his erection comes with a rail light I guess


I don't think that he will have a problem.... :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Blackhawk makes a serpa holster for the 226 with tac light.
> 
> BLACKHAWK Level 2 SERPA Light Bearing for Xiphos NT - Blackhawk Tactical Gear at ReactGear.com
> 
> BLACKHAWK Level 3 SERPA Light Bearing Duty Holster - Blackhawk Tactical Gear at ReactGear.com


Unfortunately it will not accomodate my light (TLR1S by Streamlight.) Streamlight is what we are aproved for. besides, that Xiphos is not as good a light. I like that Serpa but seems it's not made for my light.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That would be good, I like that holster quite a bit.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Just an FYI, the TRL-1 is actualy easy to attach and detach in a matter of seconds from the Sigs rail system. Just takes a few times to get used to it.


+1. Takes about 15 seconds. I don't know what qualifies as a "quick release."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Lost said:


> +1. Takes about 15 seconds. I don't know what qualifies as a "quick release."


 The push button would qualify. The set screw is just a bit more work. But I just talked with USMC on "the celly" and he assures me it's no big deal. Just the same, given plain clothes assignments here and there, I wouldn't mind a holster that accomodates both together.


----------

